# Flowers eaten how do I stop those *****



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Very novice with lawn and garden care but we had planted these white flowers in front of the Boxwoods and some animal just ate them all?

How to I repel them if I plant again?


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Saw repels all at Home Depot, does this stuff really work? Any pro tips?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I use Ghost Chili powder. Too hot to eat unless your tongue and entire digestive tract is made of stainless steel.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

John Perry made a video with a concoction to deter rabbits from eating his grass. I happen to have Kiki the Porch Cat to deter rabbits from entering my yard. She's 1 for 1 this year. Unless you can find a Kiki the Porch Cat, I would give his method a try.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I have this same issue and bought Liquid Fence from Lowes a few weeks ago. It seems to be working so far. I just spray it on the plants every few days.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

A longer term possible partial solution - at the borders of my land where it meets the woods I don't mow and manage it as rough. The TTTF is allowed to grow to it's natural height with seed stalks. In some areas this buffer zone is as much as 20' wide. The deer seem to be eating that in preference to my other plants, even hostas that they had been biting off to the stems every time another leaf grew have been left alone.

I'm no deer behavior expert but that's the way things have worked out.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Liquid fence from Lowes has worked well for me, as well as Bobbex which you can buy in concentrate. I have been using Bobbex because it's made from different herbs and spices, compared to Liquid Fence which is basically cougar piss and is quite offensive.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Agreed that Liquid Fence works but it's gag inducing  , for me anyway, to spray. Main ingredient is putrescent egg solids followed by garlic. It has to be re applied after rainfall.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Agreed that Liquid Fence works but it's gag inducing  , for me anyway, to spray. Main ingredient is putrescent egg solids followed by garlic. It has to be re applied after rainfall.


The first time I used it I was trying to get the spray pattern right. I unscrewed the tip too much and spilled it all over my hand. No matter what I did I couldn't get that smell off of me.


----------

